# Is the SKS still a viable SHTF gun



## SKS karbine (Dec 6, 2020)

Would you consider using an SKS for a SHTF scenario or an apocalypse?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SKS karbine said:


> Would you consider using an SKS for a SHTF scenario or an apocalypse?


If it has an aftermarket stock.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Beats heck out of a pointed stick or a bow and arrow.

I'm not a fan of any Rusky stuff . . . but where my life or my loved ones lives would be in trouble . . . I'd grab it in a heart beat.

It certainly is not a precision machine . . . but it will put rounds down range.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. Typical Russian rifle that functions well in abysmal conditions. Not as well as an AK and lacks the power and range of a mosin Nagant. Two Chinese variants will accept ak mags without modification. The D and M models. I have 7 that fit into my SHTF plans as back up options.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I have two. They are my weapons of choice. 
By the way, I am not a gun expert.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

the sks can get you in the fight for sure.

well worth keeping in your arsenal


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, it is a solidly viable combat weapon.
Quite a few of the names on the Vietnam Memorial were put there by peasants armed with SKS’s.
Mine is a Chinese Norinco.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 6 of them as backup weapons, all are brand new, unfired ***** and Ruski military ones.

They are not the cheap commercial ones with pinned barrels, or the ones taken from the scrapyard reblued and given new wood.

I got them when first offered in the country back in the early 80's. 

I don't remember the price of them, around $55-$70 each by the crate, bought several crates for the shop sales, and then more later.

They are crude by western standards, but they are extremely reliable.

The plan back then was to give them to those who did not play an important role in our defense.

Originally I kept 4 ***** ones and then 2 Russian with laminated stocks, all brand new, 

They will keep you in the game if nothing else is available, the 10 round capacity built in mag can be quickly reloaded with a stripper clip.

The military ones have chromed barrels and gas cylinders with chrome or SS pistons.

I prefer the ***** or Ruski over the Yugo because the Yugo is not chrome lined,

and all the Sino-soviet ammo is corrosive, you may go for days without cleaning it.

The other models take AK mags, enough said, keep away from those that use a duck billed mag.

The carbine is inherently more accurate than an AK.

I have for customers added a scope mount to the top cover.

Other than working on the scrap yard guns for trigger pull, I have had only one in for repair, an extractor, it was missing when it came in.

With some modification, I installed a Russian one in a ***** gun.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Reloading an SKS is just as fast as changing a magazine. Stripper clips reload super fast. I have a couple of removable Tapco magazines for mine, but I usually find myself very content with the 10 round stock mag. I have a 50cal can stuffed with Russian ammo so I'm good to go. 

Honestly, I'd probably take my AR-15 is SHTF just because I have more ammo and it is more readily available in the US, however, I wouldn't dis the SKS. it is a great gun. 

Mine is a Norinco. With the chrome line barrel, it is near indestructible.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Fortunate to have an M1A,
Fortunate to have so called ARs, both only stateside, 
Would only go to an SKS if those were no longer available or viable,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Fortunate to have an M1A,
> Fortunate to have so called ARs, both only stateside,
> Would only go to an SKS if those were no longer available or viable,


Yup. Aftermarket stock. Out of the box, it's way too short for the Anglo-American.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have enough rifles that I don’t know right off the top of my head how many exactly.
SKS is one. 
I would not feel undergunned with one.

As we were taught “My rifle and bayonet are only tools. I am the weapon.”


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If it is what you got and you have ammo. You must know it's limitations . It beats the heck out of a stick or rock. Back pre Brady bill I grabbed up some SKS's Cheap and still have them. Not my go to but I will use one if i must.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope the owners of the scary military looking guns dont mind the big tax coming if Harris-Biden win. Yikes. Sorta glad I got rational and decided to keep my old Winni in thutty thutty lol.


----------



## Smit974 (Mar 15, 2020)

I am not a fan of the Zipper clips.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope the owners of the scary military looking guns dont mind the big tax coming if Harris-Biden win. Yikes. Sorta glad I got rational and decided to keep my old Winni in thutty thutty lol.


I don't know how he is going to retro tax back 57 years, that is when I got my first AR.

I do not think the supreme court will allow it.

He could put a forward excise tax or luxury tax on them, then ban the interstate transportation of ammunition.

Depending what he does will determine whether there is an armed revolt or not.

Besides I only have a 1,000 rounds of 30-30 for my two.


----------



## Alburt (Jan 25, 2020)

it seems to me that finding ammunition DURING a long term SHTF situation might be more difficult than some other calibers. Perhaps, however, that is a regional issue.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope the owners of the scary military looking guns dont mind the big tax coming if Harris-Biden win. Yikes. Sorta glad I got rational and decided to keep my old Winni in thutty thutty lol.


 I just how is Harris going to collect that tax? Harris followers have no problem rioting ,burning killing when no one fights back. Wait and see when some do fight back . The end of that movie will have a different ending.

As for 7.62X39. (SKS AMMO) There is a lot a whole lot in private hands. If you don't already have it the days of 10 cents around are gone. All ammo is getting harder to come by at reasonable prices . A rifle with no ammo is a stick .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> As for 7.62X39. (SKS AMMO) There is a lot a whole lot in private hands. If you don't already have it the days of 10 cents around are gone. All ammo is getting harder to come by at reasonable prices . A rifle with no ammo is a stick .


And mine is Chinese military surplus with steel core, steel jacketed, bullets.
Punch right through both sides of a car and whoever is in it without even slowing down.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

bigwheel said:


> Hope the owners of the scary military looking guns dont mind the big tax coming if Harris-Biden win. Yikes. Sorta glad I got rational and decided to keep my old Winni in thutty thutty lol.


Jut pointing out that it really isn't an "IF" they win. They won, short of a miracle. What we all need to do is stop supporting this "rigged election" crap and all of the negative rhetoric. It is only demoralizing and dissuading Georgia voters for voting in the most important Senate races I can remember. If we keep 1 seat, we stop the insanity. If we keep 2 seats, that helps.

Now back to the SKS topic. I love mine.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

jeffh said:


> Jut pointing out that it really isn't an "IF" they win. They won, short of a miracle. What we all need to do is stop supporting this "rigged election" crap and all of the negative rhetoric. It is only demoralizing and dissuading Georgia voters for voting in the most important Senate races I can remember. If we keep 1 seat, we stop the insanity. If we keep 2 seats, that helps.
> 
> Now back to the SKS topic. I love mine.


Giving up is not what I do. Quitters quit. Losers lose. People who surrender are subject to subjugation. I'm not doing that. I don't think President Trump is into it either....

And on the subject of SKSs, they are viable weapons.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

I got a Russian SKS.... Decent rifle, definitely better then nothing but it is short range and that ammo is scarce for it. Unless you live someplace that used the ammo and there was opportunity to buy it as it fell of a truck, I'd come up with a new plan


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Main reasons to own SKS at least in the past. Ammo was cheap and lots of it and I do mean cheap 7.62X39 flowed in from all over the world. All you wanted any time. The weapons could be had on any budget. They are pretty simple to operate.
That has all changed. 7.62x39 is as limited now as any ammo. The cost is extremely high . The weapons have gone up many times what they could be had for. Today I would not go out and buy an SKS. But I would also never sell the ones I have.
But contrary to a lieing DA. With an agenda I have never sold a weapon anyway and never will.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Got a 1952 Tula Russian tough dependable and ammo is still relatively cheap. 1500 rds for about 300 USD up here. Corrosive so a good clean is requite after a range day. Millions were made an like anything good knock offs complement its design quality. Not the most accurate but it'll get the job done. Whenever somebody new to shooting asks what they should get I recommend on of these as it won't blow the budget. Although with the recent commie ban of ARs etc. up here the prices did jump a bit.

Godspeed


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

SKS karbine said:


> Would you consider using an SKS for a SHTF scenario or an apocalypse?


As recent events have shown so well it has a lot less to do with the specific firearm and a lot more to do with the ammunition you can get your hands on or reload. Being a reloader I would stay away from the Russian primed steel cases.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I know a few guys who shoot deer with an SKS and soft points. It's not as cool looking as an AK, but it's still a semi auto 7.62x39.


----------



## danielkinder57 (Jan 7, 2022)

*The venerable SKS:*
I like my SKS because it uses a great intermediate cartridge, 7.62x39mm. I modified mine with a Choate Conventional stock, SKU: 18-01-02 which has the advantages of lightening the weight of the SKS by about two and a half pounds and lengthening the pull of the butt stock.
Another improvement: I had the bayonet lugs removed which takes away some of the fishhook effect on material and brush except of course the front sight which still catches on things. For you purists out there don’t worry this SKS was a new Chicom version not a milsurp or manufactured in some other country such as the former Soviet Union, Albania, Romania, etc.
I once watched a video apparently filmed in the People’s Republik of Kanada. A former Spetsnaz who had emigrated to Canada had dolled his SKS up which had only a five round non-detachable magazine. He had stripper clips which he kept in a special combat vest and he could load and fire that SKS faster than most could reload with a detachable magazine. Reloading the SKS quickly and well is a matter of lots and lots of lovely practice. When using the stripper clips or any stripper clips just remember by using the forefinger tilt the top cartridge up and it will reload much easier and more quickly.
Magazine brings up another point for me. Keeping the standard non-detachable ten round magazine here in the USA to me is a better option. It looks less threatening to the uninformed and the politically correct. Particularly since I installed the Choate Conventional stock and had the bayonet lugs removed. In other words from a distance it looks like a good ol huntin rifle and appears to create less excitement and ire from the liberal elites who consider themselves as our "lords and masters." But it is still every bit as lethal. Unless of course you wish to use the bayonet as a weapon. LOL
I recall once several years back I hit a steel silhouette target from right about 100 yards with the original iron sights with the first shot by quickly shouldering and sighting the SKS without taking time to carefully aim the weapon. Amazingly I hit the target first shot. Boy was I impressed (Shocked) by my skill and the basic accuracy of the weapon. Or to quote an old friend (Now deceased): “Kinder, every gun I’ve ever owned has always been more accurate than I ever could be.”


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Ah the good old days of 2018 when you could pick up a 1952 Russian SKS for 189.00 bucks CAD at Cabelas and for another 225.00 CAD would get you 1500 rounds of that nasty corrosive surplus ammo. 

Seems like a million years ago. 

Godspeed


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Personally I would not buy that firearm for my own personal use. Having said that, most folks know that this rifle took on most of the Soviet Union.

For example, I have lots of knives. But in a jam, I would sharpen a section of "chrome trim" off a Cadillac and kill my attacker with that.

When I was a lad I bought many shiny and expensive items that never saved my life any more than cheap barroom chair. I would advise kids to learn what they carry, not carry what they might learn by accident...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it a viable option? Yes...if you bought them several years ago when they were less than about 200 each arsenal refinished! It will definitely pick up the check to be sure. I bought several in the mid 90's when they were 69.00 a piece and ammo was 1.49 a box of 20, and thats at California prices as I was stationed there when I bought them.

At todays prices? IMHO...There are a lot of better choices out there I would rank over an SKS. Now if you have several guns in that caliber then getting an SKS at todays pricing might make some sense from a logistical stand point. I just feel like there are better options if you spend a 100-150 more than I saw SKS's going for a couple of years ago. The other negative they have going for them is often after market parts have to be hand fitted due to wide tolerances from one model to the next. I dont typically have that issue with my AR's, FAL, M1A1 or M1 Garand. YMMV...


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

hardcore said:


> the sks can get you in the fight for sure.
> 
> well worth keeping in your arsenal


I have one I bought from a friend when he got married because his wife didn't want him keeping guns. They got divorced... go figure. It puts rounds downrange and gives me options depending on what ammo I happen to have when that time comes.


----------

